# إن الرجل ليؤخذ بلحيته



## Huda

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو توضيح المقصود من العبارة التي تحتها خط 
 قال بعض السلف: ( إن الرجل ليؤخذ بلحيته وما بلغ رشده). فلا يدفع لليتيم ماله وإن كان شيخا حتى يؤنس منه رشده

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abbe

المقصود التفرقة بين البلوغ والرشد فقد يكون الرجل كبير السن غير أنه لم يعتبر رشيدا


----------



## Huda

لا أستطيع فهم الفعل "يؤخذ" في هذه العبارة.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abbe

معناه والله أعلم أنه يمكن الأخذ بلحيته لطولها
أي أنه كبير السن بحيث طالت لحيته


----------



## Matat

Huda said:


> لا أستطيع فهم الفعل "يؤخذ" في هذه العبارة.


المقصود أنه يمكن أن يُمسَك منها. انظري إلى سورة طه في الآية 94:
 قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي ۖ إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَن تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي


----------



## Huda

فهمت الآن. جزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## AbuHossam

عفواً، هل حضرتك مُتأكدةً من كونها "ليؤخذ" وليست "ليأخذ". ـ


----------



## Huda

AbuHossam said:


> عفواً، هل حضرتك مُتأكدةً من كونها "ليؤخذ" وليست "ليأخذ". ـ


نعم... ليؤخذ بلحيته


----------

